# Coco from Nolan



## DCBluesman (May 5, 2010)

A lovely piece of burl escaped from my shop.












As always, thank you to all who stop and look and a special thanks to those who provide comments or critiques.


----------



## David Keller (May 5, 2010)

WOW.  That is a fantastic looking pen...  I love the little bit of sapwood near the top.


----------



## Dustygoose (May 5, 2010)

WOW!!  Awesome piece of wood there.


----------



## TurnaPen (May 5, 2010)

You are not joking when you say a beautiful piece of burl, outstanding. Amos


----------



## witz1976 (May 5, 2010)

Fantastic as always...I especially love the fingerprint in the finish:biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (May 5, 2010)

Sweettttt.


----------



## mbroberg (May 5, 2010)

The pen looks great Lou.  I won't make any comments about the fingerprints on it. (you make a great pen, but would make a lousy burglar )


----------



## CSue (May 5, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful, Lou!  

(I thought the fingerprint was a pattern in the burl.  Oh, it is, isn't it?)


----------



## papaturner (May 5, 2010)

Amazing what happens when an  awesome piece of wood gets in the hands of an artist. Beautiful pen.


----------



## glycerine (May 5, 2010)

Man, VERY nice Lou!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2010)

*The man sure makes a "Pretty Wood Pen".*​


----------



## el_d (May 5, 2010)

Very nice Lou, Great figure on that wood. I like the sap wood crown.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 5, 2010)

That is very nice. I also love the touch of sapwood on the cap. Great job.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (May 5, 2010)

Great looking Pen, I like how you oriented the sap at the top


----------



## johnm (May 5, 2010)

Beauty.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 5, 2010)

See Lou, even you can make a great pen with Nolan's wood!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bree (May 5, 2010)

One of the BEST.  KILLER pen.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## boxerman (May 5, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## Mark (May 5, 2010)

That is a top-notch beauty. Nicely Done..


----------



## maxman400 (May 5, 2010)

An Amazing Pen. finger print and all!!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 5, 2010)

Lou , that piece of burl did not "escape" from your shop . It walked Proudly out or will the first time a buyer sees it . Awesome looking pen !!!


----------



## DCBluesman (May 5, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words...even Mike and Linda! 




OKLAHOMAN said:


> *The man sure makes a "Pretty Wood Pen".*​


Roy - that's all I ever really want to do!


----------



## lazyguy (May 5, 2010)

very sweet


----------



## mrburls (May 6, 2010)

Nicely done Lou. Beautiful piece of cocobolo burl. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## turbowagon (May 6, 2010)

Gorgeous pen!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 6, 2010)

Lovely piece.  Reminds me I need to do something with my Nolan stash.


----------



## skiprat (May 6, 2010)

Now THIS is more like the Bluesman stuff we like!!!!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Rfturner (May 6, 2010)

That pen looks great, that wood grain is very striking, great job


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (May 6, 2010)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## Dalecamino (May 6, 2010)

Another well made pen with a gorgeous piece of burl . Very nice Lou !


----------



## 1dweeb (May 6, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## dgscott (May 6, 2010)

unbelievable -- looks like it utilizes a battery pack!

Doug


----------



## DCBluesman (May 7, 2010)

dgscott said:


> unbelievable -- looks like it utilizes a battery pack!
> 
> Doug


 
"Batteries not included." 

Thanks for the useful feedback, friends.  It is always appreciated.


----------



## Nolan (May 7, 2010)

Very nice Lou.... Man I just love a nice piece of burl, BTW my guy in the bush thinks they have trapped a 175 pounder!!! Now if it just measures up to my standards..............


----------

